# Is my GSD mixed?



## Brunoleogsd (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello, I recently got my 5 month old puppy, Bruno, from a previous owner. Currently he weighs 65lbs. I was told that he's a purebred German Shepherd. However, when I took Bruno to the vet the other day, my vet told me that Bruno is not pure because of his "wire" coat. Someone told me that he could possibly be mixed with an Irish Wolfhound. I just wanted to know what you guys think!  Here are some pictures.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks mixed to me


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His coat looks like the texture of a terrier. If not for that I would say a soft eared shepherd.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the vet is correct.


----------

